# Where to get #8 hardware cloth



## PSL.Michelle

I live in South Florida and want to make some of my own ventilated inner covers and screened bottom boards with hardware cloth. I understand I should use #8 (1/8" x 1/8") but can only find it on the internet in huge (and expensive) rolls. Does anyone have a source for inexpensive #8, or is it possible to use 1/4" instead? 

Thanks,
Newbie Beekeeper Michelle in Port St Lucie, FL


----------



## Bizzybee

You need to stick with 8 mesh. Brushy Mountain sells it by the ft. There may be others also.


----------



## Ross

Ace Hardware, McMaster Carr on-line.


----------



## jdb1930

Just get replacement screen, like for your screen door at lowes or homedepot its like $6 for a pretty nice size roll


----------



## Swobee

We have four lumber yards/hardware stores in this town- not one carries any smaller than 1/4" hail screen hardware cloth. Home Depot, Ace, True Value, and an independant. I have to order mine and shipping is always the killer!


----------



## Show-me

Same here, it is getting very hard to find #8 at any hardware store. Ace had it here but they shut down.


----------



## PSL.Michelle

*Thanks for the tips!*

Thanks everyone for the speedy replies. Think I'll try my local Ace Hardware first. If not, will go to Brushy Mtn. for the screened bottom boards, and my husband may have some leftover screening that I can use for the inner covers. Have ordered from Brushy Mtn. before and they were pretty good. Plus, if it's by the linear foot, that's perfect for me!

Regards,
Michelle


----------



## honeyman46408

If you have a good ACE they will get it for U I just bought a roll at ACE but one store told me they coudnt get it


----------



## rw3212

*Ace*

In my limited experience, it seems that Ace stores who do window screening in the store normally have the #8 cloth on hand, while stores without this service don't carry it. Don't make sense to me but there ya go.


----------



## paul.h

Here is where I bought mine without any shipping cost if you wait for the weekly stock delivery.

http://doitbest.com/Poultry+netting-Do+it+Best+Imp+Fence-model-746113-doitbest-sku-746113.dib


----------



## ADAME2M

Almost same as honeyman40408, went to ACE Hardware looking for #8 hardware cloth and they didn't have it in store. The saleslady told me that she will check on line and she could order it for me, so she find it and I bought it. after a week they call me to say it was ready to be picket up.
well I bouth a one roll of #8 hardware cloth 36 x 100ft. $6 dollars and change for, and I only needed it for one package of bees that I'm getting next week.
If you where closer I could have given you some.


----------



## oldenglish

ADAME2M said:


> Almost same as honeyman40408, went to ACE Hardware looking for #8 hardware cloth and they didn't have it in store. The saleslady told me that she will check on line and she could order it for me, so she find it and I bought it. after a week they call me to say it was ready to be picket up.
> well I bouth a one roll of #8 hardware cloth 36 x 100ft. $6 dollars and change for, and I only needed it for one package of bees that I'm getting next week.
> If you where closer I could have given you some.


$6 for a 100' roll, for that I could probably have it shipped here and still be cheaper than the store, my online price thru Ace is $31.99 for 10'


----------



## honeyman46408

I am sure that is a typo the roll I bought was $145.00 but if they cut it in the store it is over 3 bux a foot.

I was looking for #7 when I found the #8, now 7 is like looking for chickens teeth but I did find a bee supplier that has it only when it came it was 8 so they sent me some more and it is 7x8 (7 one way and 8 the other) figuer that one out.


----------



## Swobee

I just found some in a small town lumberyard 'Do-It' hardware affiliate. $1.50/running foot. I didn't need the entire roll, but got enought to keep me stocked for some time. Try the Do-It hardware affiliates if all else fails. I was sure happy they had it and with the price, also!


----------



## oldenglish

Swobee said:


> I just found some in a small town lumberyard 'Do-It' hardware affiliate. $1.50/running foot. I didn't need the entire roll, but got enought to keep me stocked for some time. Try the Do-It hardware affiliates if all else fails. I was sure happy they had it and with the price, also!


Thats where I got mine for $3.50 ft


----------



## Swobee

Wanna buy some? I was pleasantly shocked when they told me the price, I almost told him to measure the remaining roll and I'd take it. But, my wife might not see it as the bargain I did! The stuff is hard to find off the shelf in your average hardware store. I could probably get the rest of the roll at less per ft. than that.


----------



## Robee

You won't find it on the shelf of any hardware store that I have ever been in. I have found it in True Value stores by asking for it. I payed about a dollar per foot recently. It was 2 feet wide and I bought 6 feet long for $6.20total I think. A lot cheaper than anything I found online. That was in Virginia but I moved here from Southwest Florida where the True Values also had it in the back room.
Rob


----------



## Brenda

I looked at the Ace Hardware in the next town. They didn't have it. I ordered a 10 ft roll from Betterbee. 18.50 and I think it was 3 ft wide. What kills you is the shipping. It cost about 15.00 to ship it.


----------



## Saltcreek

Don't use regular door screen as a substitute. It is too fine. It will plug up from debris falling on it and then you in effect have a solid bottom. Use at least #8 which lets debris fall through, and is heavier duty then aluminum window screen.


----------



## lovettvineyard

paul.h said:


> Here is where I bought mine without any shipping cost if you wait for the weekly stock delivery.
> 
> http://doitbest.com/Poultry+netting-Do+it+Best+Imp+Fence-model-746113-doitbest-sku-746113.dib


Hey Paul.
Iron City Hardware in Ironton carries 1/8" hardware cloth also.

Chris


----------



## natureboy68

paul.h said:


> Here is where I bought mine without any shipping cost if you wait for the weekly stock delivery.
> 
> http://doitbest.com/Poultry+netting-Do+it+Best+Imp+Fence-model-746113-doitbest-sku-746113.dib


just to update and bump...this is the only place i have found for #8 hardware cloth (bee companies take too long and too much shipping)...ace hardware had no idea what #8 hardware cloth was, what happened to the old time hardware store where "if we don't have it you don't need it" philosophy? i guess big orange and big blue happened...hopefully you have a do-it-best near you for ship to store...


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries

All 3 ace hardware stores within 8 miles of me typically stock #8 wire, or will order it and have it by the roll within a week. They will sell it by the foot.


----------



## KQ6AR

Our Orchard supply hardware out here, has it on the shelf. They get over $300 for a 4'x100' roll of it thought. I usually just buy 20' at a time.


----------



## honeybeekeeper

Alot of ace hardware stores are privately owned and dont carry #8 mesh wire! Thats just a fact! For those who do find it at their nearest ace hardware they are lucky! After i looked all over for #8 mesh wire i finally found a place over the internet. I got #8 mesh wire (1/8x36"x10') for $15.16+$13.00 S&H=$28.16 If you want more then 10' they have other packages to choose from. *Click link below!*

http://hardware.hardwareandtools.com/search#w=#8 mesh wire


----------



## thor123

I got a plastic screen at a fabric/craft store.2.00 bucks!I plan to put it on bottom boards .The mite pads are tough on metal.


----------



## Daddy'sBees

You are right honey beekeeper. I ordered from these folks before and got quick shipping and just the right size of hardware cloth for bottom board screening.


----------



## kbfarms

I found the above post works best. Do-it-best will ship to store free. Also, the screen goes on sale perodically. Just keep checking website. Just order on-line and have it shipped to the nearest store.


----------



## joncro55

http://www.bwire.com/

Has anyone checked out this place in jersey? I just bought a 50 foot roll of 5 mesh wire cloth from them and the price was outstanding. I thought it would be more expensive, and the quality of the mesh cannot be beat. Doesn't feel like that other cheap stuff from overseas. I asked about the 5 and the 8 mesh, they said they have plenty in stock and ready to ship to anywhere ASAP.


----------



## scdw43

They have 36 and 48 inch 10' rolls. (48"X10' is $21.36) My shipping is a little over $12.00 per roll, $14.50 for two rolls.

http://www.hardwareandtools.com/Jac...8-By-10-Redi-Roll-Hardware-Cloth-6100820.html


----------



## joncro55

http://www.bwire.com/galvanized_wire_cloth.htm

Just talked to them, seems like a better company with more high quality stuff. Price is good for this 8 mesh.


----------



## longrangedog

Brushy Mountain. Wait for the free shipping.


----------



## HiveMind

When does Brushy Mountain typically have the free shipping?


----------



## ralittlefield

I just ordered a 3' by 10' roll from Amazon.com for $15.49 plus $5.73 shipping


----------



## HiveMind

Hi Ralph, where'd you find that deal? Mind sharing a link? The cheapest I'm seeing is $19.99


----------



## ralittlefield

It appears that there are no more at $15.49. Sorry about that. Just a couple lines of text below the $19.99 they still have 3 left at $19.78. That is where I saw it for $15.49 a couple of days ago.


----------



## HiveMind

Thanks for the reply. I went ahead and purchased the $19.99 deal with free Amazon Prime shipping. Man I love Amazon!


----------



## Brackishwater

http://www.wireclothman.com/shophome.php


----------

